# I have a fetish.....



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

for multiple tools :laughing:

lets see your multiple tool collections

I have a thing for routers and jig saws


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Do table saws count?

I really can't pile them all up like that though.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Do table saws count?
> 
> I really can't pile them all up like that though.


show'em if you got em


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a feeling we'll be seeing a bunch of nail guns soon :whistling:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My weakness is cordless impacts. I have purchased and used:
Black and Decker (3)
Ridgid
Dewalt
Hitachi
Bosch

I gave a few away so I only have 4 currently


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I have a feeling we'll be seeing a bunch of nail guns soon :whistling:


(LF, you're on!)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Warren said:


> My weakness is cordless impacts. I have purchased and used:
> Black and Decker (3)
> Ridgid
> Dewalt
> ...


Warren, 

You can send your next one(s) to: 
2ndGen
PO BOX 123...

:thumbsup:

Which are your favorites? 

I like Bosch. A lot.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My first, and still a sentimental favorite, is the 12v B&D. Paid $22 on clearance and I still use it in the shop regularly. It is very loud though. Ridgid came with the kit, and it burnt up twice before I gave it away. I also still have the Bosch 12v, only because I also own the multi tool. It is very compact and powerful, but it seems really slow. My Dewalt 18v probably gets the most use on site. Once again, we have a lot of 18v Dewalt tools, so it just makes sense.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I have a feeling we'll be seeing a bunch of nail guns soon :whistling:


I think we see that picture so much it's like it ought to be right next to the CT logo.:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I want to see that "Stabila Levels" pic show up again.
That's p0rn.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I think we see that picture so much it's like it ought to be right next to the CT logo.:laughing:


I still like it! :cheesygri


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Personally I have a fetish for utility knives. i know its weird but you can never have too many! i will have to gather them all up and take a picture.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> I still like it! :cheesygri


Here you go 2G:thumbsup:

I'll post the cordless collection this weekend.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Riz, are you planning on running a crew again someday? Seems like the longer you work solo, the more your tool collection grows.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Riz, are you planning on running a crew again someday? Seems like the longer you work solo, the more your tool collection grows.


Gonna have to someday. These creaky bones ain't gonna get it done forever.:laughing:

I actually got rid of my third generator this morning, 5500W Generac.

Gotta hold on to the 7200Ws. One is remote electric start, the other is pull start only.

The gas compressors are for sale...well 2 of them are.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Here you go 2G:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll post the cordless collection this weekend.




NICE! :thumbsup:

With all those multiple tools, you'd think your 
name would be "Well Accompanied Framer". 

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> NICE! :thumbsup:
> 
> With all those multiple tools, you'd think your
> name would be "Well Accompanied Framer". :lol:


Truth is, I like tools better than I like people.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have a lot of pencils...does that count?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Truth is, I like tools better than I like people.:laughing:



Yeah. They take a beatin' and don't talk back!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I have a lot of pencils...does that count?


I used to have a lot of pencils. I bet at one time I had several hundred carpenters pencils. In fact, I have never bought one, EVER!

The streak of free pencils is in serious jeopardy nowadays. The lumber yards are more stingy when you are not framing entire houses.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> DWB has a hammer fetish :laughing:
> I have more too, I've got a rigging [framing axe] that needs a handle and a few more trim babys


I like the second one in from the left and the third one in from the right:laughing: Are those craftsmans? I used to have an older craftsman 16oz just like those, it broke and ive been searching for one ever since:sad::laughing:


Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> I like the second one in from the left and the third one in from the right:laughing: Are those craftsmans? I used to have an older craftsman 16oz just like those, it broke and ive been searching for one ever since:sad::laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


I like the 3 wooden curved handled framers.


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

Nail guns


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like Lone has someone who has a chance of catching up to him in a few years :w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Looks like Lone has someone who has a chance of catching up to him in a few years :w00t:


I'm actually considering downsizing....:blink:

I have pictures and they take up less room.:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Midget orgies?????


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jamesdc said:


> Nail guns


Ohhh, they some nice black Impulse guns you got there.:blink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lone your gonna downsize? how so you getting rid of some guns or just taking new photo with less guns in it:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

dkillianjr said:


> Are those craftsmans?


Yes they are:thumbsup: Good eye


dkillianjr said:


> I used to have an older craftsman 16oz just like those, it broke and ive been searching for one ever since:sad::laughing:
> Dave


I don't think they make that framing hammer anymore, I don't see in the sears over here:no:



loneframer said:


> Ohhh, they some nice black Impulse guns you got there.:blink:


I wonder if they still work:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What exactly is a fetish:whistling
Left to right
Dewalt 7-1/4" China? dose not say
Skil Mag 7-1/4" China
Skil Mag 7-1/4" USA
Skil Mag 7-1/4" USA
Skil Mag 7-1/4" USA
Skil 6-1/2" USA
All these saws are fine tuned and working saws
Yea you're right I need an 8-1/4":blink:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What exactly is a fetish:whistling
> Left to right
> Dewalt 7-1/4" China? dose not say
> Skil Mag 7-1/4" China
> ...


You guys with the "USA" saws think you're so much better than everybody else! 

(Oh snap! I just got one! Nevermind.)


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Ohhh, they some nice black Impulse guns you got there.:blink:


Three of the black guns are IM325PP, only cordless hardware nailer ever produced. All three work great, but do require more upkeep then the newer orange guns.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jamesdc said:


> Three of the black guns are IM325PP, only cordless hardware nailer ever produced. All three work great, but do require more upkeep then the newer orange guns.










Ohhh


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Lone how many of those do you have:blink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jamesdc said:


> Three of the black guns are IM325PP, only cordless hardware nailer ever produced. All three work great, but do require more upkeep then the newer orange guns.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Lone how many of those do you have:blink:


Wow, I didn't even know they existed.:blink:

I always used palm nailers for hangers and clips, straps, etc.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

guess you learn something new everyday then huh riz?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What exactly is a fetish:whistling
> Left to right
> Dewalt 7-1/4" China? dose not say
> Skil Mag 7-1/4" China
> ...


Do they still make that 6-1/2? I'm jealous. I only seen this saw a few times, but I really like it


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JWilliams said:


> guess you learn something new everyday then huh riz?


When you stop learning, you stop living.:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Do they still make that 6-1/2? I'm jealous.


As far as I know they stopped making it a few years ago:whistling


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> As far as I know they stopped making it a few years ago:whistling


Something about that 6" blade. I have a PC saw boss, but it's a sidewinder w/left side blade (6") I think it's better for cutting plywood 6" blade makes it just a little more compact, The trouble is those size blades are hard to find, just like 9" blades are for the old Rockwell table saws


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That's what New Year's resolutions are for. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, start working out Leo, I am tired of looking at you cankles.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Keep it up JF and you'll be looking at the other side of the mirror for a few days.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Uh, oh. 

The fairy Leo has been hoodwinked.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

dammit....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

dammit.... Leo G


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

cute in that oufit? :blink:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> He looks sooooo cute in that outfit too. I thought I got those pics removed from that website!
> 
> He does need to work on his legs a little bit though. Nothing wrong with my legs fella :laughing:


It keeps coming back thicker!


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Do hammers count? If not there's always chisels, screw drivers or power planes.




























No need to show all the estwings I guess.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Truth is, I like tools better than I like people.:laughing:


 Now I know why you like me, you think I'm a tool :laughing:

I have a fetish for tools that can do things all by themselves. I only have one of these at this time though.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Here you go 2G:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll post the cordless collection this weekend.


your collection in the second and 3rd picture looks pretty plane :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Old Grumpy wins for artistic composition.

I'm pretty jealous of the Skil collection that was posted.

I have the 6 1/2 and I love it. Home Depot regularly stocks blades for it. I wait til they do their promo BOGO sales and snap em up. If anybody was thinking about getting one of the 6 1/2's, do it. 

A couple months ago on Craigslist there was a 10" Skil up there and I didn't buy it. I'm so pissed for not getting that. I know I'd only be able to use it like, twice a year, but what a treat it would be to break that sucker out!
Really really should have gotten on that. Guy only wanted 50 bucks too. I'm such an idiot.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> . Guy only wanted 50 bucks too. I'm such an idiot.


I'm an idiot too for not grabbing an 8-1/4 a month ago from CL


----------

